# FreeBSD 8.2 STABLE Reboot error



## slowhand (Nov 17, 2011)

8.2 RELEASE seemingly right, in order to use zfs 5 and zpool 28ï¼ŒI compiled FreeBSD 8.2 STABLE.

Now restart the server every time when the final stage of the first report of thisï¼š






The next report thisï¼š




This report will display for a while before restarting

This report bank0 and bank5 memory problems, and I saw today on the server only bank 1 - 12, not 0, I changed bank1 and bank 6 memory are changed, but the problem remains.

uname -a

```
FreeBSD ftp 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #0: Tue Nov 15 15:05:35 CST 2011     slowhand@ftp :/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/slowhand  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2011)

slowhand said:
			
		

> I compiled FreeBSD 8.2 STABLE.


Did you use an alternate compiler? Set any compiler flags in /etc/make.conf? Custom kernel or GENERIC?


----------



## slowhand (Nov 17, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you use an alternate compiler? Set any compiler flags in /etc/make.conf? Custom kernel or GENERIC?



My make.conf:

```
# cat /etc/make.conf
# added by use.perl 2011-09-14 13:36:05
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```

I re-compiled with the default GENERIC ,but the problem is the same.

For troubleshooting purposes, I also changed the server, but the problem remains.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2011)

I had to dig around a little as I've never seen a panic like this. It seems to be related to hardware errors though. Any unhandled MCE will result in a panic. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_check_architecture

What is the make/model of the machine? Or, if it's a clone, the mainboard and specific CPU?


----------



## slowhand (Nov 17, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I had to dig around a little as I've never seen a panic like this. It seems to be related to hardware errors though. Any unhandled MCE will result in a panic.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_check_architecture
> 
> What is the make/model of the machine? Or, if it's a clone, the mainboard and specific CPU?



Server is IBM X3560,Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5450*2 , 2G*8ã€‚

I use 8.2 RELEASE is OKï¼Œnot have this problemã€‚

One problem is to upgrade to this version before, *ifstat scan* sees NIC traffic only. Now become more USB devices to see: usbus0, usbus1, usbus2, usbus3, usbus4.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2011)

slowhand said:
			
		

> Server is IBM X3560,Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5450*2 , 2G*8ã€‚
> 
> I use 8.2 RELEASE is OKï¼Œnot have this problem.



I wouldn't want to call this 'exotic' hardware so I guess you ran into a bug somewhere. You can try the freebsd-stable@ mailinglist or submit a PR.



> One problem is to upgrade to this version before, ifstat scan sees NIC traffic only. Now become more USB devices to see: usbus0, usbus1, usbus2, usbus3, usbus4.


If you do file a bug report stick to one issue at a time. I would start with the most pressing one; the panics.


----------

